# Getting to east point business park from City center/connolly station



## newseeker1 (7 Aug 2013)

Does the Luas from Connolly run near or past east point business park, Dublin 3?

How would you get from Connolly station or city center to east point business park, Dublin 3 ? What are the options?

How long would it take?

Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (7 Aug 2013)

DART from Connolly station to Clontarf Road. Any DART labelled Howth or Malahide.

Get feeder bus to Eastpoint, or walk, it's not that far.

LUAS is not an option.

DART travel time is 2 minutes. Wait time for DART and for feeder bus would add to the travel time.


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Aug 2013)

As above, but for future trips try this journey planner first.

www.a-b.ie


----------



## newseeker1 (7 Aug 2013)

Thanks
Is the feeder bus privately run or a Dublin bus, bus 
If a Dublin bus bus what number is the feeder bus 
If its privately run - how often does it run and does it run from outside Clontarf road station
THanks


----------



## jdwex (7 Aug 2013)

It's a free feeder bus run by East Point.
http://eastpoint.ie/getting-here/eastpoint-shuttle-bus


----------



## MugsGame (7 Aug 2013)

Other options:
- LUAS to O2, where free private feeder bus also operates from
- Any Northbound Dublin Bus stopping across the road from Connolly. Alight at North Strand/Annesley Bridge and walk to East Point (10 minutes). This is quicker than waiting for next DART, if you've just missed a connection at Connolly.


----------

